# CP3 on Charlie Rose



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDTwmmSk__A

And while I'm at it......

Lebron James on Charlie Rose saying CP3 would be on his All-Star team


----------

